#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  你的瀏覽器中,有多少個獸人相關網站

## 狼王白牙

想調查一下,各位瀏覽器我的最愛中,有多少個
獸人藝術(Furry Art)、擬人化動物畫作相關連結

直接連到VCL或Yerf..等Archie上的單一畫家個別算一個

文學的也算,本站也算一個

以現在的為主...

----------


## 狼馬

剛剛檢查了一下才發現.....

沒想到 小馬收集的獸網居然以 BL 最多 @@||||  

奈A阿內(台語)!! @@"

潛意識這東西真的很可怕 = ="

----------


## 潞的Q

說真的....
獅壇+WL+獸站三個
其他也是都連來連去,不然我的最愛會很恐怖XD

----------


## 館主

12個....比我想像的還多嘛.
把我網站的連結算下去.好像還是不到20個.
kaosa...J.C...D.C(龍大會)...IAPW...克狼.小馬的.海上都市.pokoya
自己的...這裡...妖怪郵桶...FUGESTALE
kazel.魔拉茲雷...棕熊...HIRO....

100的話一定得算國外啦...

----------


## 豹冰

那隻81~100的是誰阿@@!?
其實...小豹我用連結的話很容易就忘記路徑了= =
不少好站遺失ing= ="

----------


## Graywolf

其實我的最愛中只要放常去的就好了的說~
除非是沒事做一直加連結^^"
不然整理起來可是很累的~
耶?我有多少個呀^^"  我還沒投的說~~

----------


## ocarina2112

沒算過耶~@@
不過應該有個三十吧~@@
都隨便加隨便放~@@"
下次有算的話再來投好了~@@

----------


## MINE

大概五十幾個吧.....
其實常去的就那幾個站而已

在算的時候也很麻煩
很多站的標題都沒打，不常去的很難猜出來是不是獸站

----------


## 狼王白牙

算了一下有50多個

常去的幾個都是偏向畫雄性壯碩的圖 :)

覺得現在VCL的作品品質比以往提昇好多


100多個是誰啊,趕快舉手接受大家的表揚
(獎品是狼吻熊抱獅纏)

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

我看的獸獸網站達到100多!BL的有。唯美的。都有！

----------


## Sonic Adolph

糟了……
算一算，真的有剛剛好的一百個……(還沒算在File外的……)
------------------------
小弟都分開做台灣，日本和外國，去的時候都靠感覺選的……

----------


## 月狼

20個以下...本狼採用連來連去方式...

----------


## 契

> 糟了……
> 算一算，真的有剛剛好的一百個……(還沒算在File外的……)
> ------------------------
> 小弟都分開做台灣，日本和外國，去的時候都靠感覺選的……


好...好...亦艾 <===下巴掉下來
100多個... @@

我也都是靠連結連來連去的
不過這樣 一覺醒來 之前去過什麼站都忘的一乾二淨了 = ="
常常會有找不到網站的情形 XD

----------


## Wolf

在之前電腦還沒掛掉以前   大約有20個吧@@
我是那種只要沒在最愛裡   要在找到就要花很久才能找回來的人@@a

----------


## ocarina2112

加上因重灌遺失的大概是六十幾個左右~~

當然也有加爽的那種

也不知什麼原因加的

加了之後就忘了有這回事的網站XD

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

我選是100的...

我國中到現在逛了好多獸站是日本、台灣、歐美...

我收集所有的獸圖當我的收藏~不公開

我不想抓這麼多獸圖= ="

我燒光碟已9片光碟=口="~1片700MB...

以後我不想抓太多~喜歡的獸人可以抓來的圖~不能貼在自己的網站

抓來的獸圖可以當參考來畫~就這樣

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

124個...
看來要整理一下嚕....

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

21 ~ 40 個

這已經很多了吧囧
不才大約是20初頭個，有幾個弄丟的最近在挖=w="

因為不才有的站是只用連結，不敢用直接丟最愛裡...(怕被老媽看到太OX的)
而且不才也不太上美站。(品質好的在比例上相對變少，還有網域病毒多OTZ)

----------


## 古夜小狼

啊咧~~
自己都沒想到有這麼多咧~~=口=
數完日係的就過100了~還有很多歐美的呢~VCL的就有一大堆呢~
看來能過150呢……(真的假的~=.=)
(其實有一部分都很少上了~就固定上十幾個~>口<)

----------


## Ghostalker

DA,FA,SA,AA(Anthro Asia)，還有這裏，沒了......這個網站還是JC在DA上告訴我的....我都不知道國內有這樣的網站

----------


## xx2

逛了很九 
也發現到獸站關壁的速度月來月快了
因該也抄過100了巴
我只喜歡肌肉性質的  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 亞多士

算來算去...2個...（而且名字改掉了，增加安全性）
我是採取記錄檔方式...
放在我的最愛有一點不保險
所以我都是把網站名記錄下來（15個）
等到要去的時候在用搜尋引擎查...

----------


## onecrem

20個以下/  \
呵呵,如果有好心的人可以介紹一下獸人站給我就好XD[18X的也沒所]謂[毆]
因為都沒一直瘋狂的找啊,我是偏向壯碩和威猛的XD~
嘿,各位大大,如果有好網站請介紹我一下唷XD

----------


## 歐里爾

大概.....25左右而已...
一部份是因為電腦有重灌加上還有一些只記下網址沒加到最愛
(被看到會被質問的...)
從一般的到 18+ 的都有~
本身是萌的,凶狠的,帥氣的,肌肉型都很喜歡!!! (通吃~)
而且電腦不是自己的,沒辦法存在上面... (也沒隨身碟)
外國的站幾乎沒有,倒是日站一堆 =~= /
(沒辦法~ 那裡有一堆萌的又有畫的超帥,完全符合理想啊~)

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

1,2,3....竟然有十幾個！好開心呀！稍後把全都瀏覽了
--------------------------------------------------------
累爆了

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

恩...算算只有11個左右耶...(日系)
再加上歐美系的話....17個?

阿阿阿~萬一崇灌要怎麼半阿~會消失阿~~

(來去記錄網址囉...XD)

有誰有兄貴形獸站的網址呀...給我給我~XD
(去搜尋不知道要找多久阿...好累哪= =)

----------


## 鵺影

為什麼選項都有重複一個啊...？

我可能連國外的加一加都不到20個吧...(汗
很多個人網站內容太過貧乏的，大概去過一次就沒再去了。

----------


## 雪之龍

在我的瀏覽器中...只有2個有關獸人的相關網站而已...
因為不知道還有哪裡可以找到更多?

----------


## 柯魯

我知道的獸站也不過十幾個

中文的很少耶

大部分都是外國的

獸在外國比較受歡迎吧

----------


## 阿翔

21 ~ 40個 +1~

翔的獸人網站只有幾個，
但是有關獸的網站就真的是…
所以翔選21 ~ 40個！
不過說起來，
居然會有獸有101個以上那麼強啊0.0

----------


## 小劍

在下的我的最愛裡，包括狼版的話一共有10個
而在紀錄裡的大約有20個吧！
所以大約是30上下吧！
但好像也是不少的18X的，
但在下喜歡的也都是兄貴壯碩型的吧！

----------


## sanyo

我很少。。。才五個呢。。。或許還有一個不能算

一個獸人影片網站+這里+兩個我喜歡的獸人畫家網站+一個18X畫家網站XDD

現在不像以前一樣把書簽收到接近500多個了（那時真是個噩夢

現在都采用連來連去，不過為什么我的bookmarks還是很多。。。（望

----------


## 克萊西恩

加上只有去過一次那種的大概也才20個吧
FA, 這理和龍板最常去
糟糕網站到是多很多..

----------


## 嵐霖

20個以下=A=
我看不懂英文
所以只有少少的XD
但是還是會去看看國外的@@
雖然完全看不懂拉
都只能亂點XD
但多少還是可以觀摩一下
好讓我更深入了解=W=

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

我的獸相關網站肯定最少

因為只有樂園這一個而已

好悲哀

有哪些好心獸可以給我一些獸站的網址

----------


## Hewie

Only One~~~
我就只有狼之樂園而已
但對我來說這樣就很足夠了
因為光是在園中就有很多令我覺得新奇的事物等著我去挖掘了
所以說呢～
代表我很支持狼板　看我多專情呀～
總而言之～
我主要是來學習畫畫的
剛好這裡的畫家們多到我數不清呢
夠我欣賞他們的作品及和他們交流繪畫心得了

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

加上作家個人網站大概6-7個吧

狼版最常上(專情+1  :jcdragon-xd:  

雖然每次逛部落格或圖庫都想保留連結，但是我心知肚明我沒有足夠的時間回來仔細看，

而且我發現，雖然常看圖會讓我進步的很快，但是看太多反而會讓我畫不出來.(審美疲勞?)

------------------------------------------------------------

雖然我主要的目的是學畫，但是狼版比其他地方多了許多人情味，所以還是常在這溜搭

----------


## 痕‧風狼

痾.....一個都沒有.......
因為怕會被我媽看到= =
(其實想存的友好幾10個-.-

----------


## 阿猁

現在只有一個~就是狼之樂園XD
最近才有自己的電腦可以上網~不過以後應該會更多吧!

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼算了一算，獸網總共有七十五個。  :wuffer_laugh:  

其中BL的佔了一半以上，真是糟糕的本狼呀！
真正的BL。

    其實本狼也像小劍一樣，很愛兄貴型的公獸或公獸人唷！！！    
    


還有一些狼友的部落格。

其中本狼最愛的當然是狼版啦！！！  :wuf_e_laugh:

----------

